# Gamekeeper Lamp and Rats



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I had to try my gamekeeper on rats, 
I had a run up the farm last night there a good few young rats running about, so i took my head torch and catapult and a lot of 14mm lead up the farm,
It was fast fun getting about 7 or 8 all only half grown rats, so i,ll be up today after tea with my small dogs, its a bit of summer fun, Just to ad it was really dark, and all rats were hit on the run, so it was fast fun, jeff


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Jeff, you are an inspiration in the hunting arena ! Sounds like you had great fun !


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

good shooting jeff! and a nice catapult to hahahahahah


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Cheers lads, unlike splitting cards they run and hide ha ha, well pleased with the catapult, jeff


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting Jeff.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Wow amazing, would love to hunt rats if I have the chance. Congrats on your kills, keep up the good work and crush them rats good.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

good shooting jeff


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Way to go Jeff If we had a few more rat hunters we could take them down.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

What band specs does the catapult have? Double Thera Gold?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Melchior said:


> What band specs does the catapult have? Double Thera Gold?


Its one one johns at Gamekeepers, its double gold 25mm at the fork to 20mm at the pouch, they are nice bands, and his prices are good, jeff


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good shooting Jeff, I use to shoot them many years ago at a town dump with a .22 fifle. They are tough to hit on the run with a rifle so, good on you for doing it with a slingshot. Well done.
Philly


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

KILL IT !


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Shot in the foot,
That is what I call a good hunting rat season and it is just starting. Grea shots, nice kills. GET THEM ALL MAN. Please, keep sharing this kind of post. Saludos.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yep -- get 'em all, Jeff. That's some skillful shootin' right there.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I love to see the kills, and having Jeff put one up with one of GK John's is pretty top-of-the-line. Pics like that make me want to get out and shoot some rats right now! I wish I could get over there and share some of the mooches, hunts, and experiences with you!


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

well done jeff!!
next winter I'll try to beat it


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

TobseB said:


> well done jeff!!
> next winter I'll try to beat it


Me and my son got 47 rats on a pig farm, with catapults and dogs, jeff


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

I do not believe that I can do
I give up so many I do not get on track









my dog is a good ratt killer! but i dont see all he kill


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

The rat in the second picture looks like he's smiling , you must've shot him just as he got the punchline . Satisfying though to see some disease ridden ratty #@*%$ bite the dust . Devermination rules ....


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Great shooting.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Last time I aimed for a rat the bloody rat loving missus scared it up the inside of me washing machine, took me ridgeback here to seek and destroy...


----------



## Bassy (Aug 27, 2011)

Good shooting, bloody rats I hate them, they carry a lot of disease, also pigeons in the town, full of disease, good shooting!


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

Bassy said:


> Good shooting, bloody rats I hate them, they carry a lot of disease, also pigeons in the town, full of disease, good shooting!


i dont like rat either lol, and i'v also never shot a rat, to be honest i dont think i'v ever seen a rat in the wild lol? -- gamekeeper john


----------



## Bassy (Aug 27, 2011)

Come to Reading john, bloody loads of them, I'm a bin man for my job, as you empty the bins, rats come flying out of the back of the hopper. Had a couple under my shed, other day, fed them poisen. Catapult day is this sat, out in the woods for some pratice, hope 1 day to become as good as you gamekeeper john.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

im not a fan of killing stuff that you dont eat, but who can argue with rats!
they are gross and i truly could not eat one unless i had to.
if there were rats anywhere close to where i sleep, i would kill them too..


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Sometimes I wish I had more pests bothering me around here .... would be fun to do some hunting.


----------

